# أحواض سمك الزينة مع الصور روعة روعة



## مورا مارون (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*أحواض السمك زينة واسترخاء 
منزلك صورة مصغرة للحياة البحرية ​ 
يذكر خبراء الديكور أن حوض الأسماك يعتبر من أوضح وسائل الديكور الحية المتحركة داخل المنزل ، فأسماك الزينة تجذب الأطفال والكبار علي حد سواء ، لكنها تحتاج عناية مستمرة وخبرة .






























وحتي لا تقابلك بعض المشاكل عند شراء حوض سمك الزينة ، نلقي الضوء على بعض الأساسيات الهامة التي تساعدك على الاختيار :
الحوض الأكبر

كلما كان حجم الحوض أكبر يكون التعامل معه بعد الإعداد الأول أسهل من الأحواض الصغيرة التي ما أن ترتكب فيها خطأ بسيط حتى تتلوث المياه بشكل سريع وتؤدي إلى وفاة الأسماك بسبب عدم وجود مساحة كافية للابتعاد عن حيز التلوث أو زمن كافي لتفريغه من الأسماك قبل أن تصاب ، ولكن الأهم بالطبع هو أن يكون حجم الحوض مناسب للمساحة التي سيوضع فيها.






المكان المناسب 
يجب إبعاد الحوض عن الأدوات الكهربائية مثل التلفاز والفيديو وغيرها ، كذلك لا يجب وضعه بجانب النوافذ التي تسلط عليه ضوء الشمس أو تعرضه للرطوبة فهذا يؤدي إلى خلل في التوازن الحراري لمياه الحوض ويتسبب في مرض أو موت الأسماك ، أما الأحواض الكبيرة فيفضل أن تكون لها قاعدة مثبتة في الأرض أو مرتكزة على الجدار ، ولا بد من اختيار موقعها بدقة لصعوبة تغييره لاحقاً.


وضع الأسماك 

بعد الانتهاء من تنظيف الحوض والتأكد من سلامته وتجهيز المياه وأدوات الزينة المختارة ، ينصح باستخدام الأحواض التي يغلف زجاجها شريط لاصق شفاف لتفادي الكسر وأضرار الخدوش ، ثم يأتي دور وضع الأسماك بداخل الحوض وهذه الخطوة هامة إذ أنك ستكررينها في كل مرة تقومين فيها بتفريغ الحوض لتنظيفه ثم إعادة الأسماك إليه ، وفي البداية يمكنك اختيار عدد الأسماك بحسب حجم الحوض مع مراعاة أنواع الأسماك المختارة وأحجامها وهذه تحتاج إلى خبرة لمعرفة الأنواع التي تنسجم وتتعايش معاً ، ويأتي دور تغطيس الأسماك حيث تكون عادة محفوظة في أكياس من النايلون وهنا لا يجب رميها مباشرة في مياه الحوض فيجب أولاً تغطيس الكيس مغلقاً لمدة 10 دقائق على الأقل بداخل الحوض إلى أن تتوازن حرارته مع حرارة مياه الحوض ثم يتم فتحه لإطلاق الأسماك وإلا ستتعرض للموت مباشرة بسبب التغيير السريع في الحرارة والتكوين الكيميائي للمياه .








أعشاب الزينة
ينصحك الخبراء بضرورة الاستعانة بخبير يستطيع أن يجهز لكِ الحوض بأعشاب الزينة التي تناسب الأسماك التي اخترتها وتهيئ لهم بيئة مشابهة لبيئتهم البحرية ، وبالاختيار المناسب يمكننا أن نخرج بنتيجة رائعة خاصة مع استخدام الشعب المرجانية والأعشاب البحرية الملونة التي تتناغم مع ألوان الأسماك .
وبذلك يمكنك سيدتي أن تستمتعي بالأجواء الرائعة التي سيضفيها حوض الأسماك على منزلك ولن يقتصر الاستمتاع على المشاهدة فقط ولكن أيضاً بالتفاعل مع الأسماك والعناية بها وتفقدها من وقت لآخر .

وبالرغم من أن بعض خبراء الديكور لا يشجعون أحواض السمك الصغيرة ، إلا أن البعض يذكر أننا لا نستطيع الاستغناء عنها بشكل نهائي ، فوجودها ضروري في المنازل ذات المساحات الصغيرة ، كما أن وضعها في أحد زوايا المنزل يضفي على المكان الإحساس بالحياة والهدوء والطمأنينة ، وإليكِ كتالوج رائع بأشكال مميزة : 









































وفي النهاية يقدم لكم خبراء الديكور بعض النصائح البسيطة التي تساعدك في الحفاظ على حوض السمك ونظافته . 
- من أضر الأشياء للأسماك في بيئتنا الحرارة لذا يجب أن تضعي الحوض في مكان معتدل الحرارة صيفاً وشتاءً ، ولا تضعي في الحوض أسماك كثيرة فكلما قل العدد كانت بيئة الحوض أفضل. 
- أطعم الأسماك الغذاء المخصص ، إذا لم يكن لديك خبرة الكافية تجنب تماماً الخبز وما شابهه ، بعض الأسماك تأكل الحشرات مثل البعوض ويمكن إطعامها من بقايا جهاز الصعق الكهربائي وليس الحشرات المبادة بالمبيدات الحشرية ، وعلى كل حال يجب تقليل الأكل جداً ولا تسمح للأطفال بإطعامها إلا تحت إشراف و مراقبة شديدة. 
- التهوية الجيدة للحوض و فلترة الماء باستمرار. 
- تجنبي تغيير الماء باستمرار وفي البداية يشغل الحوض بدون أسماك مع تشغيل مضخة الهواء ليوم كامل لإزالة الكلور من الماء. 
- هناك أسماك قادرة على التحمل وأسماك حساسة جداً إذا لم يكن لديكِ الخبرة الكافية فاختاري الأسماك التي تتحمل وهي رخيصة جداً مقارنة بالأسماك الحساسة ، ومن الأنواع الرخيصة أسماك المولي البرتقالي والأسود وأيضاً السوردتيل وهي تشبه المولي ما عدا طول الذيل الذي أخذت الاسم منه ، هناك الجوبي و هو صغير وجميل هذه الأنواع أيضاً تتكاثر بسرعة فلا تستغربي إن وجدتي أسماك صغيرة في الحوض بعد مدة. 
- الأحجار الغريبة التي تجدونها في الصحراء ستكون مدهشة في الحوض،وتعطى لكي بعض التأثيرات الخاصة مع أضواء حوض الأسماك . 
- الأسماك تنزعج من أشياء كثيرة منها الضرب على الزجاج فحاول تجنب ذلك وتعليم ذلك للأطفال، كما يجب إطفاء الإضاءة في أوقات محددة مثلا بعد الساعة الحادية عشرة فهي مثل الإنسان ترتاح. 
- الحوض لا يكلف الكثير والزجاج أرخص مما تتوقع ،لذلك يمكنك تحديد الحجم وسيقوم أقرب زجاج بصنعه وتركيبه سهل جداً بواسطة غراء السيلكون الشفاف. 
- قوم بتنظيف الحوض من الأسماك الميتة والبقايا الكبيرة بواسطة مصفاة بلاستيكية خاصة،وهي تستخدم أيضاً للإمساك بالأسماك عند الحاجة. 
- تجنب وضع الأيدي في الماء و امنعي الأطفال من ذلك. 
- لا تضع أي مواد تنحل أو تتأثر بالماء كالزينة و يمكن أن تجربوها في كمية ماء خارجية خارج الحوض. 
- يجب أن تحس الأسماك بالأمان لذا ضعي ملاجئ تلجأ إليها، وستجدين أشكال منوعة عند بائعي الأسماك. 
- مضخة الهواء يجب أن تكون جيدة وتأكدي من انخفاض الصوت الذي تصدره.

منقول مجلة الميط​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*موضوع رائع وصور جميله

مرسي ليكي مرمر

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا مورا موضوع جميل اوووووووووووى
بس تقريبا مكانه الصور العامه​


----------



## monygirl (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى ليكى كتير الموضوع جميل مووووووت

ووووووووووووووت


----------



## مورا مارون (25 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> ميرسى يا مورا موضوع جميل اوووووووووووى​
> 
> بس تقريبا مكانه الصور العامه​


 

اهلااااا بيكي حبيبتي
بس ده موضوع اجتماعي للي يحي اسماك الزينة 
مدعمم بلصور 
شكرا للتنبيه​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 نوفمبر 2008)

monygirl قال:


> ميرسى ليكى كتير الموضوع جميل مووووووتhttp://www.arabchurch.com/uploadووووووووووووووت



اهلااا بيكي 

شكرا لصورة الرائعة​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 نوفمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *موضوع رائع وصور جميله​*
> 
> *مرسي ليكي مرمر*​
> 
> *وربنا يباركك*​


 

اهلاا مايكل
نورت الصفحة​


----------



## hmmm (25 نوفمبر 2008)

ميرسى  يامورا    تشكيلة  رااااااااااااااااااائعة


----------



## BishoRagheb (25 نوفمبر 2008)

*يا عيني علي البدااااااااااااااع
الصور جاااااااااااااااااااااامدة
ربنا بعوض تعبك​*


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2008)

مورا مارون جميلة هي صورك 
 المدعومة بالشرح المفصل
شكرا" جزيلا" اختي
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## kalimooo (25 نوفمبر 2008)

مورا مارون جميلة هي صورك 
 المدعومة بالشرح المفصل
شكرا" جزيلا" اختي
سلام المسيح​​


----------



## KOKOMAN (25 نوفمبر 2008)

صور وشرح رااااااائع يا مورا 

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 نوفمبر 2008)

hmmm قال:


> ميرسى يامورا تشكيلة رااااااااااااااااااائعة


اهلا بيك ربنا معاك​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> مورا مارون جميلة هي صورك ​
> المدعومة بالشرح المفصل
> شكرا" جزيلا" اختي
> 
> سلام المسيح​​


كليمو انتوا تأمروا يا خواتي
هوا انا ليه هنا مش للخدمة​


----------



## مورا مارون (25 نوفمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> صور وشرح رااااااائع يا مورا ​
> 
> تسلم ايدك ​
> ميررررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ...


----------



## SALVATION (27 نوفمبر 2008)

_مشكوره كتييير مورا على موضوعك والشرح 
المدعوم بالصور التحفة
تسلم ايدك​_


----------



## الملكة العراقية (28 نوفمبر 2008)

الصور تجنن شكرا ليكي يا مورا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _مشكوره كتييير مورا على موضوعك والشرح ​_
> _المدعوم بالصور التحفة_
> 
> _تسلم ايدك_​


----------



## مورا مارون (1 ديسمبر 2008)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> الصور تجنن شكرا ليكي يا مورا​
> 
> 
> ربنا يباركك​


----------



## رامى ايليا (2 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميله اوى يا مورا وشكلها حلو اوى
وكمان موضوع جميل
مرسى ليكى بجد
​*


----------



## zama (11 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى للمعلومات الجميلة دى
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا جزيلا................


----------



## وليم تل (12 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا مورا مارون
على الشرح والصور الرائعة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## مورا مارون (17 ديسمبر 2008)

مينا

وليم تل


----------

